
Ask HN: Do you use a live chat widget on your website? - palidanx
Does anyone out there use a live chat widget on your website?  If so, can any speak to any experiences of effectiveness and an impact to your bottom line?
======
philippz
We had one implemented but removed it. It only makes sense if you can
immediately answer. So, you basically need a customer service person for
that... 24/7 - Most of the time a well written FAQ is enough. For feedback i
would rather recommend a feedback widget like STOMT provides it.

Edit: If you can't answer immediately or have chat bot in place that is
actually really good, it may turn out in a bad user-experience.

